# Buying sticks in Canada



## honestshrubber (Apr 9, 2005)

I am new to FMA, and just started taking Pekiti-Tirsia classes. I would like to buy some rattan sticks, so I was wondering if anyone knew any good places to get rattan sticks in Montreal or in Canada mail-order.

    I could order from the U.S. Does anyone have experience with http://bloodsport.com/ ? Do you know if there are any problems shipping rattan sticks across the border?

    Also, my school sells rattan sticks for about $50 Canadian for a pair. Should I just get those, or is that too expensive?

    Finally, is there a general guideline as to how long my stick should be, or how long a "normal" stick is?

    Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 9, 2005)

honestshrubber said:
			
		

> I am new to FMA, and just started taking Pekiti-Tirsia classes. I would like to buy some rattan sticks, so I was wondering if anyone knew any good places to get rattan sticks in Montreal or in Canada mail-order.
> 
> I could order from the U.S. Does anyone have experience with http://bloodsport.com/ ? Do you know if there are any problems shipping rattan sticks across the border?
> 
> ...


 If you are new and your school sells those sticks, it is not a bad idea to initially get a pair from there.  Once you get more experience using them, then you can experiment with different sticks and sizes and look around for other purchase sources.  The rattan sticks generally have good reputation for their physical properties and feel different from other kinds of wood.

 - Ceicei


----------



## Reikon (Apr 9, 2005)

honestshrubber said:
			
		

> I am new to FMA, and just started taking Pekiti-Tirsia classes. I would like to buy some rattan sticks, so I was wondering if anyone knew any good places to get rattan sticks in Montreal or in Canada mail-order.
> 
> I could order from the U.S. Does anyone have experience with http://bloodsport.com/ ? Do you know if there are any problems shipping rattan sticks across the border?
> 
> ...


 Nick's sticks are really good. Personally I have a pair of 28" sticks, mainly because they feel comfortable and used to be the same price as the 26" sticks on Bloodsport. 

  Some people reccomend sticks from: http://kali-eskrima.com/cart/index.htm

http://www.stickman-escrima.com/products/prices.htm

  I prefer KIL(Bloodsport). They're made for Full Contact stickfighting, good craftsmanship, great service and a good price.


----------



## honestshrubber (Apr 10, 2005)

Reikon said:
			
		

> Nick's sticks are really good. Personally I have a pair of 28" sticks, mainly because they feel comfortable and used to be the same price as the 26" sticks on Bloodsport.
> 
> Some people reccomend sticks from: http://kali-eskrima.com/cart/index.htm
> 
> ...


 Sorry, who is Nick? Are his sticks with KIL ones?

Thanks for the helpful replies =)


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 10, 2005)

To b honest....

I train with people who use kamagong,Bahi...whatever.
 Personally,I have been using a pair of north american oak sticks for the last year.
 I have labsikas and palasans,but my oak has never failed me and stood up to whatever else anyone else has had.
 I bought those at a wood supply shop in indiana and cut them down myself.
They are of a nice weight and can take (and give) a hell of a beating!
 Give it a shot til you get something else sorted.
 I'll never go to ironwood as long as oak is available.


----------



## Reikon (Apr 10, 2005)

honestshrubber said:
			
		

> Sorry, who is Nick? Are his sticks with KIL ones?
> 
> Thanks for the helpful replies =)


 [font=arial, helvetica,times][url=http://dogbrothers.com/wrapper.php?file=bios_papadakis.htm]Nick "Pappy Dog" Papadakis[/url] owns and operates KIL. [/font]


----------



## irish (Apr 11, 2005)

honestshrubber said:
			
		

> Does anyone have experience with http://bloodsport.com/ ? Do you know if there are any problems shipping rattan sticks across the border?
> 
> QUOTE]
> I've ordered a lot of equipment from bloodsport.com and have been very satisfied.
> Nick usually answers e-mails pretty quickly so you should definitely If you have any questions about products or shipping to Canada - you can find his contact info on the site.


----------



## honestshrubber (Apr 17, 2005)

Turns out my school orders the sticks from KIL and just resells them to the students =) So I got the first pair from my school since I could get them right away and try out different widths. When I need a replacement I guess I'll mail-order.

 Thanks for the advice!


----------

